# Dragon Pharma



## mattsilf (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone ran any of their stuff lately? Looking for some recent reviews


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 13, 2015)

I have and everyone I know has or is. Quality still there. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsilf (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks bayou. Farva, cloudy Dragon test??


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Dragon is  okay. They are a decent ugl.


----------



## bayou boy (Feb 15, 2016)

mattsilf said:


> Thanks bayou. Farva, cloudy Dragon test??


I had a bottle of sus that had maybe 3ml left in it and then noticed it was cloudy. Thrown in garbage to be safe. I was using pin to draw up multiple things. Not just gear I used it before the gear to add bac water to GH. Maybe that did it maybe not. I never done that again and never had any more issues. Idt it was cloudy when I received it, almost certain it wasn't. but not 100%.

free my brother bitches!!!


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

did you get results?


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

My bro had gotten bad reactions from a recent dragon order. Not sure if the source but it was dragon for sure. Both bottles of test were bunk.. I would make sure u are 100% sure of the track record of the source b4 ordering dragon..


----------



## vadimeu (Jun 15, 2016)

A friend of mine used Dragon Pharma and he was happy with the results.


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Their recent labmax results are horrible var was dbol. Most other compounds were way underdosed


----------

